# Fishing Rod Holder



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Some rod holders I have built.
That was my first ever attempt at staining so dont be so harsh


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Allthumbs,
Good to be organized. I like the barbless hooks idea. How does the other holder with "Kelly" on it work?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice looking rod holders. Should I be ashamed that I only have 3 rods and don't need a holder like that? :laughing:
Great job.
Ken


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> Nice looking rod holders. Should I be ashamed that I only have 3 rods and don't need a holder like that? :laughing:
> Great job.
> Ken


Three rods, Three rods, Oh I guess you are going to tell us you dont like apple pie, hotdogs and you don't drive a Chevrolet. Oh yea you live in Ontario not the USA. Never mind.:laughing:


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey nice work, the Kelly holder looks like two separate pieces, is that correct?


Just curious, are the hooks for decoration or do they pivot to hold the rods in place?


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*I have about 20 in my floating tackle box.*

Always room for one more..


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

The hooks are there to hold the rod. The Kelly one is 2 pieces. The bottom section that has the bare board is mounted to the bottom of a wall and the top part is mounted about halfway up the wall. The black spots are where the rod butts go. I actually used regular worm hooks but cut the barbs off and twisted them over so they would be able to swivel easily. Kelly is my brother. The question I have for the pros is when I stained it spots kept showing. The board was dry. I sanded it a few times but could never even out the stain. I used rubber gloves to keep the oil from my hands off of it also. What would cause that?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Some species of woods just don't like stain. What type of wood did you use? It almost looks like a knotty pine. (which isn't the best wood for staining)
Ken

*Hey Handyman*,
I love apple pie, I love hot dogs, I drive a JEEP and I have one more rod than I have hands to hold them. I thought that was sufficient. It would appear that it isn't. :laughing: Thanks for the info. I can't wait to tell my wife that I have to go get some more fishing equiptment. I'll tell her Handyman said I needed it. :laughing: That's okay isn't it? :laughing:
Ken


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*No hooks*

Here is my rod rack. No hooks required. I have also attached a gun rack. I make and sell them at gun shows!


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Allthumbs27 said:


> ...when I stained it spots kept showing. The board was dry. I sanded it a few times but could never even out the stain. I used rubber gloves to keep the oil from my hands off of it also. What would cause that?


I agree with Ken. It's probably just the way that wood stains. You can use a sanding sealer before staining and that will help keep it from splotching.

Nice work by the way. I should have a nice rack for my poles considering they don't get out much.

Rob


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Bob Willing said:


> Here is my rod rack. No hooks required. I have also attached a gun rack. I make and sell them at gun shows!


Yea I see those kind in stores but I wanted to make something a bit more unique and I believe the hook idea is cool. It is not required but it adds a little touch of homemade to the piece in my opinion. I am thinking about building about 1 hundred of them and selling them at the BASS tournament that comes to my town.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Allthumbs,
sorry about the gender mistake. I thought that looked like too many rods for a girl.:laughing: Pine is a pain to stain, especially on the plain in Spain. Either use a wood conditioner first, or maybe try a water based dye. It is more controllable. Experiment a little. You can make your own wood conditioner. Just take whatever finish you are going to use, (poly, varnish, etc) and mix it one part finish with two parts thinner. Mix it up good and brush a coat on. Let it dry and then try your oil based stain. Should be a lot more controllable.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

I will try the conditioner method on my next one. 
Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

